
Ask HN: How to deal with conflicting KPIs? - entrepm
I&#x27;m looking for how to define the correct KPIs for marketing and product in our E-commerce startup (we&#x27;re based in SEA, we sell everything like Amazon). Currently everyone shares the same KPIs (Revenue &amp; Conversion rate). For those who are working in similar businesses, how are these KPis set at your companies?
======
entrepm
Perhaps a concrete example should help: KPis like conversion rate are affected
by a gazillion factors IMO, if Marketing drives the wrong traffic then
obviously CR will suffer. On the other hand if we don't ramp up the traffic
then we'll have a hard time hitting our revenue.

